# Amicalola July 22



## dbell80 (Jun 20, 2012)

The guys at Amicalola are nice enough to have a benefit shoot on July 22, 2012 to help with funeral expenses for my dad Bee Bell 1929-2012. He passed away 6-13-12 at 10am. He had been in a nursing home for almost five years after having a stroke in August of 2007. 
We are thinking about doing $15 to shoot and a payout in each class. We will have a novelty shoot for a new target.
We'll have food and drinks. 
Amicalola is also having a benefit shoot on 7-8-12 for Jeff McGhee, so come on out for both shoots to have some fun while helping others.
Thanks to Amicalola! More info to come.....
Also, I am helping set up so there will be some close ones.


----------



## dbell80 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Amicalola 7/22/12*

$20 classes (as usual)
Advanced Open - Any Equipment  45 Yards White Stake 

B H R-Fixed Pins, Magnification, Any Stabilizer 45 Yards White Stake

Known 45-Any Equipment, Must Supply Own Range Finder.  45 Yards    White Stake 

Womens Known 35- Any Equipment Must supply Own rangefinder   35yards    Blue stake

Open Trophy- Any Equipment 45 Yards White Stake 

Limited- Any Equipment, Fingers 45 Yards White Stake

$15 Classes                                 Senior Class-Any Equipment; 50 Years Old Or Older 45Yards White Stake
Hunter Class- Compound Bow; Fixed Pins or Hunter Type Mover ( Must Move Behind The Riser); Any Release; Magnification Is Allowed; 12 Inch Stabilizer Maximum Measured From The Point Of Attachment;45 Yards            White Stake 

True Novice- Compound Bow; Fixed Pins Or Hunter Type Mover ( Mover Must Move Behind The Riser); Any Release;Magnifaction Is Allowed; 12 Inch Stabilizer Maximum 35 Yards Blue Stake 

Women's Open- Any Equipment 35 Yards Blue Stake 

Womens Hunter (Known Distance)- Compound Bow; Fixed Pins or Hunter Type Mover ( Must Move Behind The Riser); Any Release; 12 Inch Stabilizer; Magnification Is Allowed;     35Yards             Blue Stake

Young Adult- Any Equipment;15 To 17 Years of Age    35 Yards            Blue Stake  

Youth Class- Any Equipment; 12 To 14 Years Of Age; 25 Yards Red Stake 

Traditional Class- Recurve Or Long Bows; Fingers ( No Releases Of Any Type); No Sights Or Marks; 1 Finger Must Touch Arrow Nock       25 Yards              Red Stake

Womens Traditional- Recurve or Long Bow; Fingers (No Release of Any Type); No Sights or Marks; 1 Finger Must Touch Arrow Nock          25 Yards           Red Stake

Cubs-( Shoot Free) Any Equipment; 11Years And Younger; Must Be Supervised By An Adult; Yardage Is Up To The Adult Supervising

Fun shoot is $10
Directions:
Amicalola Bowhunters Casandra Lane Dawsonville, Ga 30534
***Speed will not be checked.


----------



## dbell80 (Jun 23, 2012)

ttt


----------



## workingfire (Jul 2, 2012)

Are they still.having the shoot on  july 8


----------



## j.reagan (Jul 2, 2012)

workingfire said:


> Are they still.having the shoot on  july 8



here is a link to the shoot you are asking about, and as far as I know its still on for Sunday. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=695307


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 7, 2012)

ttt


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm coming with at least one other on the 22nd. 
See you there.


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 10, 2012)

900 Shooter said:


> I'm coming with at least one other on the 22nd.
> See you there.



Thanks 900 Shooter, its gonna be good one!


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 13, 2012)

*July 22nd Sign in times*

Sign in will be from 7am till 3pm.


----------



## mr10ss (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't make the shoot. Whats an address I can mail a check to?


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 13, 2012)

mr10's, If you can't make it I understand. No check necessary. Wouldn't be right if you don't get to at least have some fun shootin with us. Thank you.
 I missed your last shoot, didn't want to drag the pregnant wife out in the rain. Don't get me wrong I thought about it.


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 16, 2012)

Bump


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 17, 2012)

We are gonna do a 6 target know distance novelty shoot for $5 for a chance to win a new bag target. All 6 targets are river bottom bucks.
And we will do a long shot.


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 18, 2012)

50% payback in all classes!


----------



## j.reagan (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 19, 2012)

Going to get the grass cut and lanes trimmed up this evening.


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Amicalola*

Grass cut. Lanes trimmed. Should be a fun course. Went same route as the last charity shoot. Only 1 or 2 up Hill and some good shade. 
I did my best to do the yardage in and out. This shoot will be mostly lower 12's. There are a couple of center 12's but they are all marked at the stake. We have a bonus target for $1 so, you can drop your lowest score. Let's just hope the rain doesn't mess it up for us. 
Thanks to everyone that's making this happen!


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 21, 2012)

ttt


----------



## KillZone (Jul 21, 2012)

Going to try to make this one with 2 in tow!


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 21, 2012)

KillZone said:


> Going to try to make this one with 2 in tow!



Alright! We appreciate it KillZone!


----------



## KillZone (Jul 21, 2012)

Do u guys allow 14s in novice and is it all known or unknown yardage?


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes Sir, 14's count in all classes but, there are a couple of targets that don't have them. Everything is marked (IBO or ASA) So make sure you see it. It will be unknown except for certain classes K45, womens K35, and womens hunter. I think my second post shows what is known and unknown classes. If you shoot known don't forget your range finder.


----------



## KillZone (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanx alot!


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 22, 2012)

We are shootin!!!!!


----------



## KillZone (Jul 22, 2012)

Was there ever a question? How wet did it get? should be there around 10 if the boys to wake up!!!!!!!


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Scores 7-22*

K45 	SCORE	# 12'S	
1	ANDY ROUSE	210	9	
2	DOUG BELL 	210	6	
3	CLAY RINER 	208	9	
4	LARRY PAINTER 	208	5	
5	GREG SHERIFF	206	4	
6	LELAND THURMOND	204	5	
7	JOHN NICKELL	203	5	
8	CHRIS CLARK	202	3	

	WOMENS K35	SCORE	# 12'S	
1	SHANNON BELL	186	1	

	OPEN TROPHY	SCORE	# 12'S	
1	JOHNATHON CLARK	209	7	
2	MIKE PENNINGTON	198	4	
3	CHRIS MARCOTTE	147	0	

	HUNTER	SCORE	# 12'S	
1	STEVE PETTYJOHN     196      3
2	CODY RAY                    196      4
3	JASON NIX	             196	2	
4	KEITH COLLINS 	194	3	
5	JIMMY WALLS 	193	4	
6	JOHN McCOY	             185	2	
7	COOPER COLLINS 	184	1	
8	TERRY WEST 	             184	1	
9	AARON SOSEBEE	184	0	
10	CHRIS BROWN	183	3	
11	RICHARD RAY	181	3	
12	JASON BITTINGER	177	2	
13	ZAK SOSEBEE	171	1	
14	MATHEW REYNOLDS	170	2	
15	DANIEL ADDIS	169	1	
16	JOHN JARVIS	167	3	
17	EDDY GRANT	165	2	
18	ADAM PRATHER	162	1	
19	KYLE VAN BURAN	162	0	
20	DOUG OLIVER	161	1	
21	ROB KERNEA	160	0	
22	DEREK JOHNSON	132	0	

	NOVICE	SCORE	# 12'S	
1	BRYCE ABERNATHY 	204	3	
2	DALTON RUTLEDGE	183	1	
3	COBY AARON	173	3	
4	STEVIE BALLARD	155	1	
5	JUSTIN WOODALL	154	0	
6	BOBBY MILLS 	137	0	

	WOMENS HUNTER	SCORE	# 12'S	
1	BRANDY NIX	206	4	
2	KRISTIE RAY 	204	6	
3	STEPHANIE MARTIN	204	4	

	YOUTH	SCORE	# 12'S	
1	LUKE GRAVITT	196	2	
2	COLBY COLLINS	192	5	
3	CLAYTON EUBANKS	173	3	
4	AJ RINER	134	2	

	TRADITIONAL 	SCORE	# 12'S	
1	DOYLE KENERLY	158	0	
2	DAN RAY	156	0	
3	BOBBY MILLER 	148	0	

	CUBS	SCORE	# 12'S	
1	AARON RINER	156	0	

	FUN	SCORE	# 12'S	
1	DON HAMMONTREE			
2	ALLEN CARVER			
3	JODY MORGAN	179	1	
4	DAVID MARTIN			

	KNOWN NOVELTY	SCORE	# 12'S	
1	ANDY ROUSE	             58	4	GOT THE BAG!!
2	LARRY PAINTER	58	4	
3	STEVE PETTYJOHN	56	4	
4	DOUG BELL	             56	4	
5	JOHN NICKELL	56	3	
6	TERRY WEST 	             54	2	
7	JASON BITTINGER	54	2	
8	BRYCE ABERNATHY	52	1	
9	DALTON RUTLEDGE	50	0	
10	LELAND THURMOND	50	2	
11	CHRIS BROWN 	50	2	
12	RICHARD RAY 	48	1	
13	DOYLE KENENLY	41	0	
14	JASON REYNOLDS	41	0	
15	TIMMY REYNOLDS	39	0	
16	CHRISTIE RAY 	36	0	
17	JUSTIN WOODALL	25	0	
18	BOBBY MILLER	25	0	

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND THAT HELPED PUT THIS SHOOT ON!  WE HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT SHOOT AND GOT TO SPEND SOME TIME WITH THEIR FAMILIES AND FRIENDS.


----------

